# European showjumping championships



## TheOldTrout (9 August 2017)

http://www.equestrianteamgbr.co.uk/news/great-britain-showjumpers-selected-for-europeans/


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (10 August 2017)

Strange strategy,I hope it works as our team performances this year are pretty dismal.


----------



## Sophire (10 August 2017)

Its ridiculous. We could have easily sent a young team for experience.


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 August 2017)

Glad it's not just me who found the reasoning bizarre!


----------



## sparhawk (10 August 2017)

Disgraceful that we're not sending a team, even for experience. 

I have been to spectate at Hickstead this summer for both meetings and was shocked to see how poor the British SJumpers were in the International arena classes, including multiple people knocking the first fence down.

British SJ needs a major improvement to be competitive anywhere.


----------



## Fiona (10 August 2017)

Sophire said:



			Its ridiculous. We could have easily sent a young team for experience.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this...

Fiona


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2017)

Fiona said:



			Agree with this...

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Quite. The bit about not sending a team to the Europeans because they want to concentrate on the Nations Cup implies that they don't think there's enough strength in depth to do both - so they really need to build for the future! The whole thinking seems so limited.


----------

